# Merry Christmas



## bmudd14474 (Dec 25, 2020)

From our family to yours Merry Christmas.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas to you and yours as well Brian... And to all Members and lurkers ..  family and friends ... 

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone!
And a Happy New Year!


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 25, 2020)

Thanks Brian. . .And the same to you and  yours!

John


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 25, 2020)

Yes, a very Merry Christmas to you and your family! And to all members and non members here on the forum!

May you also have a happy new year 

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas and a BETTER Year to all...JJ


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 25, 2020)

Thanks Brian and also to you and yours and all those here on this great forum'

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 25, 2020)

Thanks Brian.  
Merry Christmas to you and yours, and a Much Happier New Year (please!!)
Gary


----------



## Aledavidov (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas


----------



## WV_Crusader (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone! God bless you all!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas all!!


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 25, 2020)

Holiday in December be it Hanukkah or Christmas or ? is usually about family.
I hope you made it well celebrated.  I was lucky as my children were home to celebrate.

As JJ said, a "better" New Year to all.

PS, Just messing with you Warren.  Appreciate your post.


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 26, 2020)

Definitely!  Merry Christmas!
What Santa isn't telling everyone at the party is what those hot dogs are made from.  Anybody seen Rudolph?
_(Yeah, I can have a twisted sense of humor)_


----------

